# Network adapters and routers



## Franklinwallbrown (Apr 2, 2008)

Which ones do you guys think are the best? & the best for the price? (I'm reading reviews, I just want to know which ones you guys think is good)


----------



## Ehstii (Apr 2, 2008)

linksys and hawking IMO


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2008)

From my experience all I can say is to steer clear of Netgear....had a horrible experience with them, limited driver support, replace routers with newer versions and drop support for the older ones at the drop of a hat, limited range, constantly having to reboot the router to get a decent signal.

That's why I went back to wired.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 2, 2008)

Darknova said:


> From my experience all I can say is to steer clear of Netgear....had a horrible experience with them, limited driver support, replace routers with newer versions and drop support for the older ones at the drop of a hat, limited range, constantly having to reboot the router to get a decent signal.
> 
> That's why I went back to wired.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2008)

francis511 said:


>



Who are we nutkicking? lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2008)

Darknova said:


> From my experience all I can say is to steer clear of Netgear....had a horrible experience with them, limited driver support, replace routers with newer versions and drop support for the older ones at the drop of a hat, limited range, constantly having to reboot the router to get a decent signal.
> 
> That's why I went back to wired.


I had the same issues with the lower end D-Links as well.

I have a ZyXel router now, and this thing has been flawless for a year. I've only had to reboot it once.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Apr 2, 2008)

Linksys is liked, a lot, on newegg; the only 5 egg router. Think that it is a good one?

The only 5 egg adapter on newegg is this Edimax. Think it is any good?


----------



## francis511 (Apr 2, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Who are we nutkicking? lol



Netgear !


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Apr 8, 2008)

I am going to be moving to a new place (with 3 other college kids, I'm not in college yet, but I will be soon) and I need to get a wireless router (for everyone) and a wireless adapter for my computer.

I was thinking about this router. (because it is cheap with a good rating)

& this adapter. (because it is cheap with a good rating)


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2008)

A bit more pricey, but this is the one I have. I has really impressed me over the past year. I get a full signal 2 stories up from it. Only needed to reboot it once in the whole time I've had it. Best router I've had to date.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833181218


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Apr 8, 2008)

How come it only has a 4 egg rating? Is it more complex to use?

What if I need to get a wireless adapter for it? Do I use a ZyXEL one or do I go elsewhere?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> How come it only has a 4 egg rating? Is it more complex to use?
> 
> What if I need to get a wireless adapter for it? Do I use a ZyXEL one or do I go elsewhere?


You can't trust Newegg ratings. And the bad rating likely came from the first batch. The first batch of them had a recalled power adapter. New ones already have the newer power adapter tho.

I would suggest a MIMO adapter of some sort, but any G-wireless adapter will work just fine.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Apr 8, 2008)

Which one?

Do you know anyone else that knows anything about routers?

Would you suggest your router over this Linksys? If yes, what make the ZyXEL better?

184 people have ordered it off of Newegg, so, something must be right with it. It is a MIMO router, so...Does that mean it gets better connection all the time?


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 8, 2008)

avila gateworks, by leaps and bounds, seriously, omfg i want one but im too cheap/poor to have something that awesome, altho i plan on getting one someday.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Apr 8, 2008)

?? Are you speaking english?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Which one?
> 
> Do you know anyone else that knows anything about routers?
> 
> ...


MIMO routers generally have better range and throughput compared to non-mimo routers.

The Linksys is also a good router, I've worked with many of them. I still prefer my ZyXel tho.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Apr 8, 2008)

It makes sense if they get better range and throughput.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 8, 2008)

I've never had a problem with the Netgear Pro Safe range. We run this in the office. All OK, EXCEPT WAG302 and FVS124G. Stay clear of those! Also, the consumer Netgears are a bit hit-or-miss.

I do agree they tend to "leave" a product and launch a new one and stop supporting the older versions. But we have

PCI ethernet cards (giga)
PCI wireless
Cardbus wireless
FVL328
WAG102
WG302
JGS524
GS108

... and they all work 100% with uptime of months

NOTE

IP address conflict can bring down a router. But thats NOT just a netgear problem.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 8, 2008)

I would get one that supports DD-WRT firmware as it greatly increases the functionality of household routers.  Check this list to see supported models.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices#Supported_Devices


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

buffalo makes a pretty good G router


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> I would get one that supports DD-WRT firmware as it greatly increases the functionality of household routers.  Check this list to see supported models.
> 
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices#Supported_Devices



I did this to my WRT54G...  works great, signal greatly increased.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Apr 9, 2008)

Are there any MIMO, DD-WRT routers? (I'm looking it up and I found this: WHR-HP-G54)


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 9, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Are there any MIMO, DD-WRT routers? (I'm looking it up and I found this: WHR-HP-G54)



I have a Belkin F5D8233-4 Wireless-N. I've had it for about 6 months, because my linksys 54G went out. Works great!!!

Newegg link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833314033&Tpk=F5D8233-4

Walmart link
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6339404

i got mine at walmart cause it was cheaper


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Apr 10, 2008)

I got the Linksys WRT54gl.


----------

